# Cooking Apples?



## PA Baker (Oct 2, 2006)

What is the easiest way to cook peeled apples to a point where they're soft (not mushy or apple sauce consistency)?  I don't want to add any fruit juice or sugar, though.  I got some lovely organic galas yesterday and want Sofie to be able to eat some but she's still too young for raw apples.  Right now she prefers finger foods to purees.

Thanks!


----------



## Toots (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you talking about fried apples? My dad cooks apples in a skillet with butter and brown sugar and a pinch of cinnamon, they cook down but not too mushy, over medium low heat. Great with bisquits or with a pork dish.
Gala apples will turn mushy faily quickly, I think. I would watch them carefully


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> What is the easiest way to cook peeled apples to a point where they're soft (not mushy or apple sauce consistency)? I don't want to add any fruit juice or sugar, though. I got some lovely organic galas yesterday and want Sofie to be able to eat some but she's still too young for raw apples. Right now she prefers finger foods to purees.
> 
> Thanks!


Pa,
you could probably nuke them a little, but I've sliced them and put them in a skillet with just a little butter and softened them for Carson, now of course he can chew the raw apple. But before when he was gumming everything we just sauteed them without any sugar or juice but used some butter..You could also give them a quick steam or blanch and that would soften them.

kadesma


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 2, 2006)

When mine was little, I used to just put them in the microwave for a minute or two and he loved them


----------



## middie (Oct 2, 2006)

How about just baking them plain Pa ?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 2, 2006)

sauteed in butter with a sprinkle of cinnamon.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I think I'll try just baking them covered or cooking them in the microwave with a little water.  Sofie will eat any fruit in any shape or form so I'm sure this will work just fine for her.


----------



## tobiasknight (Oct 3, 2006)

Hehe before I read about your child i was going to suggest poached in a sweet german white wine.  Not going to work with a kid I guess. =)

Blanch em.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would put the un-peeled apples in the microwave and watch them so that they get too soft.


----------



## corazon (Oct 3, 2006)

You could shred raw apple for her to eat, carrots too.  Callum does well with it.  He's gonna try some beans tonight.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 3, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> You could shred raw apple for her to eat, carrots too.  Callum does well with it.  He's gonna try some beans tonight.



The great thing about feeding shredded apples to kids is that they really don't care when they turn brown.

My kids got hooked on applesauce before they even realized they were eating.  They went from bottled formula to that gerber rice cereal before they were 4 months old.  I took one whiff of that rice stuff and didn't have the heart to feed it to them, straight.  I started mixing gerber apples into it the next day.

21 and 18...and I still have to have applesauce at almost any meal around here.


----------

